# Hello! From Southern Illinois - New to Bees and have lots of questions!



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome! This is my first year with bees too. I decided to start out with Langstroth hives just because there are more people around me with experience with them. I'll probably add a top bar or two next year.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

kleu said:


> Any pointers and knowledge is appreciated!!!


Welcome and best wishes with your bees. Here is some adivce:

1. Join your local beekeepers assoc.
2. Try to find a mentor. He/she can show you what works well in your local area. Your local beekeeping assoc is a great place to find a mentor.
3. Do get more than one hive. FWIW, for your other hive, try a traditional Langstroth. 

Shane


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Here is a link with top bar hive info you may find useful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, with bees theres always alot to do and a bunch to read. I have 14 langs, 1 topbar, 1 kenya, 1 ,6 frame observation and 1 - 20 gal aquarium with bees in it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome K! Bees and beekeeping management are very similar regardless of hive design. You will need to be careful with the top bars, holding them vertical for inspection. TBH feeding requires a little more creativity but I used a top feeder like my Langstroth hives when I started the TBH.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/USF splits.JPG


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

tsmullins said:


> 2. Try to find a mentor. He/she can show you what works well in your local area. Your local beekeeping assoc is a great place to find a mentor.


I'll second that. Don't know if any of these are near you:
http://www.ilsba.com/affiliate.htm
Or maybe crossover to Evansville:
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-beekeeper_assoc.pdf
Or is south to Kentucky closer?
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/audubon.htm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

